# Random sentence



## charliechapman911

Lets all make a random sentence thanks


----------



## ChickenAdmin

How random?


----------



## charliechapman911

Really random hahahah


----------



## rob

it may be the horse that pulls the cart up the hill, but its always the bird that makes the nest in the tree.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

All the same the members of the ever growing


----------



## charliechapman911

Austin said:


> All the same the members of the ever growing


Hi Austin are you the manager of this site or something??? Thanks Charlie


----------



## cogburn

Without peanut butter bread still sticks to the roof of your mouth. But in February it's just plain cold. I had an uncle in Tennessee.


----------



## ThreeJ

Oh stop already and do your homework!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Homework? I'm not 12!


----------



## earlyt89

The outrageous oil shouts beneath the grass


----------



## earlyKbyrd

Eagles fly but frogs don't eat porky pines ..


----------



## Tony-O

I'm still here, but every time I turn around, I'm not there.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Sometimes I agree with myself.


----------



## earlyKbyrd

Sometimes the corn will grow when I hit my brakes


----------



## earlyt89

This movie tastes great but smells funny


----------



## oakwood

The bees knees need to be reshod ...again .


----------



## cogburn

You don't have to do nothin Linda, just put some chips in a bowl and bring ice out to us when we get low.


----------



## rob

one fine day in the middle of the night two dead men came out to fight, 
one blind man to see fair play, another dumb man to shout hooray,
a paralysed donkey walking by kicked the blindman in the eye,
kicked him through a wooden brick wall, into a dry ditch and drowned them all.


----------



## Energyvet

It's hard to accomplish without a dalmatian of memories.


----------



## oakwood

Rose`s grow best in glaciers.


----------



## earlyt89

Balls don't bounce well on water


----------



## Energyvet

Either I'm getter better looking, or my eyesight is going.


----------



## oakwood

Snails make wonderful wigs.


----------



## Energyvet

A dogs tail is a bookmark in the sky.


----------



## oakwood

Ducks prefer tandem bicycles to ride on Saturdays.


----------



## Energyvet

Whosoever likes pancakes will be the next to transition.


----------



## cogburn

The Schnazberries taste like Schnazberries


----------



## oakwood

Mushrooms are very spooky eaten in a dark room .


----------



## Energyvet

Prayer isn't for the aliens, its for us.


----------



## earlyt89

3 out of 100 doctors approve!


----------



## cogburn

You need no Teef to eat my beef !


----------



## Energyvet

I'm one step closer and one step further away!


----------



## oakwood

Stars are best seen in daylight.


----------



## Roslyn

Insanity is a minority of one...........


----------



## Darkhairmama

I like put the French in my toast


----------



## cogburn

Its a fool who tries to find logic within the chambers of the human heart !!! That's so true


----------



## oakwood

Wedding rings are made of broken halos.


----------



## Energyvet

It's easy until we all fall down.


----------



## oakwood

The sands of time sting your eyes .


----------



## Energyvet

Anyone ever read the small print on a deal with the devil?


----------



## cogburn

I'll take that deal and then crawfish and drill that ol devil in the ass..


----------



## cogburn

I'll take that deal and then crawfish and drill that ol devil in the ass....


----------



## earlyt89

Hahahahahahahabaha!!!!!!


----------



## oakwood

The rose with a nose is not to be sniff at .......


----------



## Energyvet

Casual retention is not a limiting notion.


----------



## Energyvet

Stretch all the way around it and hang on!


----------



## TinyHouse

I'm starting to feel sober.


----------



## oakwood

Hold the bell very carefully ,in case it .....


----------



## TinyHouse

After I leave, if I should return in my absence, keep me here till I get back.


----------



## oakwood

When you return i will tuck you in your seabed ....xxxxx


----------



## TinyHouse

Hamburgers are greasy because cows don't use shampoo.


----------



## oakwood

Kites fly best when frozen..


----------



## TinyHouse

I got a Job as a ferret herder


----------



## oakwood

Strawberry's taste best when eaten from icicles on a hot palm stalk...


----------



## Energyvet

And so, the cardboard of the story unfolds.


----------



## Roslyn

Peace is remaining true to oneself.


----------



## Energyvet

The coast is clear and I'm gonna make a run for it.


----------



## 7chicks

What's good for the goose - is good for the gander!


----------



## oakwood

Always use boiled eggs as golf balls.


----------

